# 3" Center snorkels on Brute force



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Pretty much done.... waiting on the rest of the plastics to come in. Picking up all wide 28" OL2's tommorow. radiator is on the rack and muzzy super pros should be on the way soon.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks good man...


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Thanks man


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

That looks really clean!


----------



## Mud magnet 2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks good! You going to run a programmer of some sort...pcIII or MSD?


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Thanks guys and yeah MSD with the super pros


----------

